# Belgian Blue Pharm!!???



## Tooreal11 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey guys, new to the forum  Was curious if anyone has tried their products? My first go round on their Test E, Tren E, Primo and Anavar. Two weeks into it and im already sweating like a pig and pumps are awesome!! So far im really liking them and ive yet to had a UGL hit me like this. Just curious if anyone has been on them long term? Anyhow look forward to hearing back from you guys.

Stats:
33
6'1
249
9% bf might be at 10%


----------



## tbird2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Posts: 1


----------



## Tooreal11 (Sep 30, 2012)

Post: 2

I will have more trust me  Im new to the forum, but think you were once as well??


----------



## srbijadotokija (Oct 1, 2012)

Tooreal11 said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum  Was curious if anyone has tried their products? My first go round on their Test E, Tren E, Primo and Anavar. Two weeks into it and im already sweating like a pig and pumps are awesome!! So far im really liking them and ive yet to had a UGL hit me like this. Just curious if anyone has been on them long term? Anyhow look forward to hearing back from you guys.
> 
> Stats:
> 33
> ...





New week and new UGL, post some pics..


----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wanted to insert a picture but it requires a URL? So got this


----------



## Grozny (Oct 1, 2012)

Tooreal11 said:


> Wanted to insert a picture but it requires a URL? So got this




wtf is this, just a grapseed oil packed in 100ml bottle,   wouldn't use it even on my dog.


----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well let you know after another couple weeks but, so far feeling the Tren. I was recommended to them from someone I competed against. He swears by them. Just curious if someone else has used them.


----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh and Gonzy, every Test ive ever used is that color....And you know as well as I do, 99% of all UGL's are done with GSO. So kind of a retarded comment, dont you think?


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 1, 2012)

never heard of them, post labs and pics of the gear


----------



## effinrob (Oct 1, 2012)

I looked at there website but can't find any reviews on them... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Theres more pictures I just dont want to post all of them......Im a fan of the liquid orals, always had better experiences and absorption mg per mg is better than pills. I am using their var at 100mgs/daily, having lower back pumps like I have had in the past, so thats good. Definitely got solid pumps like I do as well from Var. Again its early but so far so good. Was turned on to them from a buddy of mine who beat me in my weight class...Hes a monster, 271 on stage and I came in at 235 dry. He is also 5'9 and im 6'1...lol But anyhow, trying them out.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 1, 2012)

geesh, not pics from the website, pics of what you have in your hands. and your 2 weeks in, do labs and post it.


----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 1, 2012)

How do you post it, only allows URL's?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 1, 2012)

look like free Advertise?


----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Christ, thats alot of work Heckler....Blood work. Obviously its the only way to know if its legitimate. I would take it at week 5-7, give it time to kick in.


----------



## Grozny (Oct 2, 2012)

Tooreal11 said:


> Oh and Gonzy, every Test ive ever used is that color....And you know as well as I do, 99% of all UGL's are done with GSO. So kind of a retarded comment, dont you think?



Next time attach your price list  with the photos, again it looks cheap and dirty.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 2, 2012)

upload some pics to your profile so we can see your really using it, and post labs so we can see its legit otherwise it looks like advertising. jus sayn


----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 2, 2012)

Alright lets try this....Feel like im defending myself??


----------



## Grozny (Oct 2, 2012)

Tooreal11 said:


> Alright lets try this....Feel like im defending myself??



those labels looks like a bad AP copy.


----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 2, 2012)

^^^^lol


----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 2, 2012)

Does make your stash colorful


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tooreal11 said:


> Alright lets try this....Feel like im defending myself??


sorry man, just trying to help out.


----------



## Tooreal11 (Oct 2, 2012)

That wasnt at you Heckler, someone else...


----------



## Needtokeepup (Apr 3, 2013)

*Belgian Blue 2013????*

I have read a lot of posts on Belgian Blue, but nothing much from 2013. I am also a little concerned with where I was requested to send the donation. Can anyone verify with me where they had to send there's if they used BB?


----------



## skipspud (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey need2keepup just wondering  if it worked out for you and is legit?


----------

